# Website



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Is there a problem with the TTOC site :?: I can't get it to load :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Yellow, No probs loggin in for me on TTOC. 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It's not logging in mate it won't load just get a blank page on the iPad :?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Working fine on my ipad


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> It's not logging in mate it won't load just get a blank page on the iPad :?


It's been a bit slow on and off recently but Steve's fixed it :?

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=325098


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > It's not logging in mate it won't load just get a blank page on the iPad :?
> ...


Dani keep up girl!!!! go back to top of page and read again before posting lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


OK?????

Diligently done but what am I looking for? :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Andy was trying to get onto the ttoc web site and you showed him a link of the ttf running slow lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

guess my age is showing :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

She was trying to tell Andy everything was fine by lulling him into into a false sense of senility


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like you sussed me out :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John-H said:


> She was trying to tell Andy everything was fine by lulling him into into a false sense of senility


I'm already there John [smiley=dunce2.gif] :lol:


----------

